# My experience renting my car through Hyrecar.



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

I have been using Hyrecar to rent out my two cars for a while now. In fact I am offering a free week to anyone who signs up with Uber or Lyft right now and use my cars to get their 100 rides since the referral bonuses are $1000. I just made another $1000 yesterday. I find it to be pretty good overall, although since they don't have a calendar option like some other car sharing apps out there my cars won't show as bookable until they are returned which eliminates the possibility of drivers booking it in advance. They have told me they are working on this in the future.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

What models do you have available?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

What insurance to you have to cover renting out your cars? How much does the insurance cost?


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I'd love for someone in Columbus to offer a clean 08+ Grand Caravan or Town & Country. The only two cars here for that app are an older Ford Fusion for $280/wk and a newer Camry where the guy is on crack wanting $500/wk.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

yucklyftline said:


> What models do you have available?


Two Prii, a Crosstrek, and a Jeep Grand Cherokee (Uber Select). Only renting them on Turo now but would be willing to do something on the side with proof of adequate insurance.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

occupant said:


> I'd love for someone in Columbus to offer a clean 08+ Grand Caravan or Town & Country. The only two cars here for that app are an older Ford Fusion for $280/wk and a newer Camry where the guy is on crack wanting $500/wk.


Lol you are better off with uber xchange


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Lol you are better off with uber xchange


I just want a van for a couple weeks to see if running XL calls is worth the gas mileage penalty. My car gets 28-33 in mixed driving. A minivan would be lucky to break 20.


----------

